# Food and $



## knebkagnau (Jul 22, 2011)

Curious...how much do you spend per month to feed your dog? Do you feed them the recommended about on the bag? We feed our dog Wellness and it costs about $55 per month. Yikes!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't feed my dogs anywhere near the amount the bag recommends--none of the 3. Between the 3 I feed about 4 cups a day. (2 to the 80 lb golden, 1.5 to the 51 lb lab x and 1/2 at most to the jrt x). A large bag lasts us approximately 4-5 weeks for the 3 dogs).

I should add, approximately $45 for the 3.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I feed what the dog needs to be in good health and good weight. For my adult dogs, Sparkles and Boots, get 2 cups each per day total One in the morning and one cup in the afternoon. Tink right now is in a growth spurt and getting 2 1/2 cups plus some treats carrots etc per day. I don't use the bags for what to feed for most dogs . 

Sparkles food is 68.00 per 30 pd bag of food Boots food is 37.00 a bag and Tink food is 54.00 per bag. I think one bag last just shy of a month honestly I don't pay that close of attention, when its low I buy more lol. So about 155.00 roughly a month for three dogs.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We feed Max Acana Wild Prairie. It costs about $60 for a 29 pound bag, which we buy at a local pet shop. Max eats 1.5 cups twice a day, or 3 cups per day. A bag lasts about a month, so about $60 per month. 

After 10 bags, we are supposed to get a free bag from the pet store, and after 12 bags, another free bag from Acana. 

We also give Max one Blue Buffalo Salmon biscuit per day. Those are about $6 a bag.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I also feed Wellness, and a bag will last for almost 2 months with my one dog. I feed about 7/8 cup twice daily if doing a lot of training with treats, or the full cup if not a lot of treats are given. Cookie is about 50 pounds and pretty active, but all dogs are different. 

Which Wellness are you using?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

30 dollars per month, Fromm 4 star kibble. If I ever fed my adult dog the bag recommendations (any food) they would be bloated pigs that never left the couch. Something way wrong with the feeding amounts as stated on bags IMO. Can't speak to the amount pups are fed, never had one.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I spend a lot of at least $50-75/ month on food for the 3 yorkies and Buddy the Golden. All of them get less than the bag recommended amount. I feed the FROMM Chicken a la Veg. $50/ 30 pounds- Last about 6 weeks. Each yorkie get 1/4 cup and Buddy get 2 cups. They also eat THK Force or Preference as a topper 1tablespoon for the 3 yorkies and 2-3 tablespoons off Buddy- Each box last a few months. I home made all their treats- Mostly dehydrated chicken which they love.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I feed my three Acana Ranchlands @ $68.00 + 5% GST for 28.6 lb bag which lasts about 2 weeks. My big boy gets 2 cups a day the other 2 get 1 1/2 cups a day - not what is recommended on the bag! When I turn in 13 bar codes I get a free bag.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I buy the 15 lb bag every 50 days or so - so about $30 every 50 days. 

If I fed Jacks the recommended servings for his size, he would be a complete blimp.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I feed Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy. Right now, Bear gets a 3/4 cup three times a day which is on the low side of what the bag suggests. We've been feeding him for two weeks now, and haven't made a real dent on the 30 lb bag we bought. 

We feed our two cats the same, and we're only 1/3 through a large bag of cat food after two months! In the end, with the way these are lasting, the cost is far more efficent than when we fed the cats cheapo food.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

We are currently transitioning from Purina EN prescription food ($50 for 18 lb bag) to California Naturals Lamb and Rice Puppy ($28 for 15 lb. bag). I'm hoping this food transition works and that he does well on the new food, as it is not only cheaper, but the reccomended feeding amounts are lower because it is a higher calorie food.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

my two are currently eating blue buffalo basics turkey and potato (it's $64.99 for a 30 lb bag). Sam eats 2 cups per day and cooper eats 3.5 cups per day. one bag lasts me approx 2 weeks so I spend about $130/month on dog food. and about $8/month on treats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

The girls both eat 2.5 cups of Wellness Core which is at the lower end of the amount recommended on the bag. A 26 lbs bag lasts about three weeks; so they each eat for about $1.5 a day. My monthly cost for 2 dogs is roughly $90.00 (not factoring in the coupon I get every other bag).


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I feed Acana Lamb/Apple. I feed 2-2.5 cups a day and a 28lb bag is $67.99 before 13% HST which brings the bag to $77 every 4-5 weeks. The bag says to feed 3 cups a day for him

Ruby is on a rotation of Acana, TOTW or whatever grain free happens to float my boat that month. Averaged out I pay $20-$30 every 4-5 weeks on Rubys food she gets 1/4 cup twice daily regardless of what food shes on...the bag says 1 cup and if I fed that she would weigh 300lbs!!! :doh:

My cats..well, they eat Blue Buffalo Wilderness, Natures Variety or Acana. I buy a large bag at $45-$55 and it lasts months. I give them 1 cups between the two of them a day plus half a can of canned food each a day


----------



## Gold Digger (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm wondering how everyone feeds their golden 2 cups per day... We were feeding Pedro 3 cups per day and he was so skinny. I'd say about 37lbs around 6.5/7 months old. We called our breeder and she said we should be feeding him about 4-5 cups per day. He now gets 4 cups total per day and has been gradually getting closer to what he should weigh. Just wondering if everyone is using an actual measuring cup? Also he eats Merrick chicken brown rice and peas...$50 for 30lb bag.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Gold Digger said:


> I'm wondering how everyone feeds their golden 2 cups per day... We were feeding Pedro 3 cups per day and he was so skinny. I'd say about 37lbs around 6.5/7 months old. We called our breeder and she said we should be feeding him about 4-5 cups per day. He now gets 4 cups total per day and has been gradually getting closer to what he should weigh. Just wondering if everyone is using an actual measuring cup? Also he eats Merrick chicken brown rice and peas...$50 for 30lb bag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I use actual baking measuring cups.....the actual cup/cups. (my set has a 1 cup/ 1/2 cup/ 1/3 cup and 1/4 cup in the set). My boy is 10 years old and slowing down--so he is older. But he has gotten 2 cups for quite some time now.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Gold Digger said:


> I'm wondering how everyone feeds their golden 2 cups per day... We were feeding Pedro 3 cups per day and he was so skinny. I'd say about 37lbs around 6.5/7 months old. We called our breeder and she said we should be feeding him about 4-5 cups per day. He now gets 4 cups total per day and has been gradually getting closer to what he should weigh. Just wondering if everyone is using an actual measuring cup? Also he eats Merrick chicken brown rice and peas...$50 for 30lb bag.
> 
> My girls get 1.25 cups twice a day of Nutro Ultra LB puppy, which is the slightly less than the low end of the recommendations. $56 for 33 lb bag and it lasts 4-5 weeks.
> 
> It sounds like Pedro is still a growing puppy, so he will need more food than an adult dog. And some dogs are just a leaner body type, my girls are only 45 and 55 lbs at 2.5 and 6 years.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

My four year old Sammy, eats 7 cups/day plus an added coat supplement. He is all muscle at 78.8lbs. I am now feeding pro-plan performance. I was feeding him Taste of the Wild, but the added protein with out fat, was "burning" his coat, and I couldn't keep weight on him at 7 cups/day. His coat has gotten a lot thicker and he has put on a healthy amount of muscle after switching to pro-plan. 
Keep in mind he is intact, and a show dog, so he is burning a lot of calories a day. 

I would guess that feeding him is around $80 a month? I'm not sure, I have multiple dogs and try not to look at the food bill, it isn't cheap!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Gold Digger said:


> I'm wondering how everyone feeds their golden 2 cups per day... We were feeding Pedro 3 cups per day and he was so skinny. I'd say about 37lbs around 6.5/7 months old. We called our breeder and she said we should be feeding him about 4-5 cups per day. He now gets 4 cups total per day and has been gradually getting closer to what he should weigh. Just wondering if everyone is using an actual measuring cup? Also he eats Merrick chicken brown rice and peas...$50 for 30lb bag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I use actual measuring cups that you would use to measure dry ingredients like flour or sugar. They do sell scoopers that only hold 1 or 2 cups, too.



Gold Digger said:


> I'm wondering how everyone feeds their golden 2 cups per day... We were feeding Pedro 3 cups per day and he was so skinny. I'd say about 37lbs around 6.5/7 months old. We called our breeder and she said we should be feeding him about 4-5 cups per day. He now gets 4 cups total per day and has been gradually getting closer to what he should weigh. Just wondering if everyone is using an actual measuring cup? Also he eats Merrick chicken brown rice and peas...$50 for 30lb bag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Puppies eat way more than adults! Roxy my 3.5-4 pound yorkie eats 1/4 cup of kibble daily now but as a puppy she ate 2 cups. The same amount as my 120 pound Golden retriever! She was lean mean eating machine!

I think is also depends on the calorie/cup and quality of the dog food. I feed them FROMM chicken a la veg. 395/cup. When I first got Buddy he was feed Dog Chow 430/cup and I ended up feeding him 6 cups/day and he was making massive piles 4-7/day. On Proplan Performance 493/cup he had to eat 3 cups to maintain weight- 2 bag filling BMs. On the FROMM he has a medium sized very formed BM.

Buddy gets at least 800 calories/day from his kibble + 400 calories at least from other food (treats, food he steals, etc.). He he goes to the dog park and runs around for several hours I give him an extra cup of food.

I feed the dog not the scale!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I use exact measurements too... baking scoops like mentioned above. 

Remember that different dogs have different metabolisms too.... we've always had intact dogs and they all would get fat if fed more than 2 cups a day. Jacks is now back down to 78 lbs, and he's going to stay there. He's an obedience dog, so think a lot of running and jumping. 

Our one golden (Sammy) had to eat a higher calorie food as a senior to prevent him from losing too much weight, but even there - he didn't eat more than 2 cups a day.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

I feed my two boys Wellness Supermix Lamb/Barley/Salmon. This is the only food that Hunter can eat without getting hot spots. They each get 2 1/2 cups per day along with 1/2 cup bran cereal mixed in. There have been no anal glad issues since I started adding bran on a daily basis. They also get their dessert biscuits after we have finished with dinner. As soon as we start to clear the table, they both start drooling big time. I also have rubber chew toys which can be stuffed with kibble when they need to be entertained. I have no issues adding a few extra calories since they are both extremely active and gets lots of exercise. I "subscribe" to Amazon.com for automatic delivery on the Wellness which is delivered free at a reduced rate for the subscription. Right now it's $48 and change per 30 lb. bag delivered. You can choose how often you want a delivery and are emailed the option to skip a delivery before it ships if you don't need a refill yet. Both Hunter and Mako LOVE the UPS driver!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

We feed Chance Wellness Core (grain-free) kibble and Core canned for his pills and supplements.

We don't feed him the recommended amount (on bag) anymore. Cut him down to 2 cups per day (one cup a.m./one cup p.m.) about 2 years ago when he was 5 to keep his weight down. He gets about 1/5 of a can per day to bury his supplements and pills in.

His treats are Wellness grain-free bars, and assorted grain-free biscuits. Plus boiled chicken.

I don't do very well budgeting for Chance but I would guess it's at least $55 a month. The supplements would be at least that as well. His medications run only about $30 a month.

I think of a high quality diet as an insurance policy against bigger medical problems .


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We're on a prescription food so it's expensive, and we use measuring cups to give exact amounts. Our pup has a diagnosed digestive enzyme deficiency and has trouble keeping weight on so he gets 3 cups per day plus treats.


----------



## lynn0624rj (Mar 27, 2012)

My 10 month old golden eats around 3 to 4 cups of blue buffalo large breed puppy food a day. A 30 pound bag will last about 5 or 6 weeks. It cost 55$ for a 30 lb bag. On the days tht she is able to sneak some food from the table or trash can she will eat less dog food. Sometimes only one or two cups a day.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny and Maggie have been on Dr. Tim's Kinesis. I order from chewy.com and get 30 lbs for 41.99 delivered ( no tax ). At times petflow.com has the 44 lb bags for a good price too. They each get 3/4 cup twice a day, where with most other foods they were eating 1 cup am and pm. I've been most pleased with this food.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Roughly 75$/per month.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

$60 every 5 weeks for a 30 lb bag of Fromm Salmon a la veg. He eats 1 1/2 cups twice a day. So. 3 cups a day. I think it's reasonable and he DROOLS every time I take out his bowl. It must be good! Sometimes I slip him a little extra  don't tell.

Let's be honest, I'd be spending $60 a day if Sir Dexter had his way. :


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I haven't added it all up..I probably should crunch the numbers though.m

Tucker, and now Bella both eat Pro Plan Sensitive skin and stomach. I found a small pet chain that sells it at a discount. Right now the 33 lb bags are $30. Tucker gets 3 cups one day and 2.75 the next. Bella is getting 2.5 a day. Both are young and very active and get a lot of exercise. Bella just came to us two weeks ago and she's a bit underweight. I measure their food out every morning for the day, and that's all they get. I keep a close eye on their waistlines and will cut back if needed. When Tucker was a puppy, he got as much as 4.5 cups a day. 

Tess is on a prescription food for urinary problems. I can only get it at certain stores. The manufacturer recently came out with a "moderate calorie" version and she is on that, but it's only available in huge bags. She only eats 3/4 cup a day, so the bag lasts a very long time. Can't remember the price because I buy it so infrequently.

All the dogs also get fish or salmon oil and glucosamine/condroitin.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

1 30lb bag every 4-6 weeks per dog based on their size and activity. Natural Choice is $50. $10/week per dog x 4 dogs $40 a week. So I guess that means $160 a month. (Yikes......now that I have done the math.) They are totally worth it. 2 of mine get Greenies Joint Care daily supplements and they run about $1/dose. Then they all get Greenies Dental Chews for about $30/month. Let's just call it a cool $200.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I buy two 30# bags of Wellness Complete Whitefish & Sweet Potato about every five weeks....$55 per bag...and I have three dogs....two goldens and a rottie. They each get about 2 1/2 cups a day.

They are all seniors in double digits. My rott is very allergic and hypothyroid and this is the only food I've found that agrees with him....the goldens are doing well on it too so I'll stick with it.

Extra special treats are Newman's Own Peanut Butter treats....excitement abounds when that bag comes out! I stock up when they are on sale....$2 to $2.50 a bag.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank eats Innova LBA, a 30 lbs. bag is around $64. I try to buy on sale & use coupons when available from PetCo. It lasts about 5 weeks. If I do the math... $64. divided by 37 days = $1.73 a day for his food. Not too much to pay for my guy when I easily spend $4. at Starbucks.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I have two dogs. Tayla eats Grandma Lucy's Dehydrated in the morning and Earthborn kibble at night. Jesse eats Earthborn both meals. Grandma Lucy's is about $60 for a bag that makes 55 lbs. of food and Earthborn is about $50 for their large bag. I can go two months on 1 bag of each. So about $50 a month.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

If you're feeding a quality kibble, the cost will probably be between $1.25-$2 per day if you're trying to figure out how much to budget for dog food. 

Right now we're feeding Earthborn and it's about $50 for 28 lbs. I have a ton of $3 coupons from sample bags so that helps!! The bag lasts 5-6 weeks, I think. So the cost is probably about $35/mo for one dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

Whatever food you consider feeding your dog, at the end of the day it's going to be more cost efficient to feed as high a quality food as you can afford. First of all, with a better quality food you will likely feed much less than a regular grocery or lower end brand. (And BTW, I think most feeding guidelines on most bags are on the high side, but I guess we need to bear in mind these are only 'guidelines' and not hard and fast rules). Secondly, feeding the best quality food you can afford is going to net you a healthier dog and fewer vet bills.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

4 dogs and I go through a $60 bag a WEEK


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

I spend $.25 per cup for a 30/20 food. Ranges from $.50 - $1.00 per day per dog. The $1.00 is for a larger breed dog that trains frequently and is intact. He is 90lbs give or take.

I buy food on 50 bag skids in 44# sizes so it is a bit cheaper.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

When I fed Pro Plan a 20lb bag at $30 lasted me 1 month at 2 cups a day. When I fed Acana a 28lb bag at $76 lasted me 40 days at 2 cups a day. I am still trying to figure out the new food. So far I have been feeding 2-3 cups of the new food a day (he is lowered a bit since his gut needs to adjust to 2 cups first ill increase to 3 cups eventually). The 15lb bag I bought for $30 I bought 12 days ago and its only half empty. I figure a 15lb bag at 3 cups a day will last me about 15 days and a 30lb bag at $67 will last me 30 days give or take a day. 

Rubys food costs me about $30 a bag and shes only eating 1/4 cup twice daily (the bag suggested 1 cup a day :doh and each bag will last me about a month or so. 

The cats....never even calculated them.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

We've been spending about 32 cents per cup, but there is a price increase coming so that will jump to almost 40 cents with our next food order. It's still less than a dollar per dog per day.


----------

